# Where's Bee?



## jaystyles75 (Jul 7, 2013)

None know what happened to Bee? I miss all of her great advice.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

She was removed as per her request, so I'm not sure what she's telling you but that's an issue. 

I told her to calm down in her posting and realize there is more than one way to do things and she demanded removal. 

This thread is closed. I won't let it be a launching ground to spread out right lies. The misinformation was also removed. I don't know what her agenda is but I don't appreciate it.


----------

